# Tweaks for cutting!



## Dr. Pain (May 1, 2002)

Now in week three, is it not necessarily the time to make changes, especially if "it" is working, but it is time to contemplate changes for next week!
First, no matter what, if you are under 6 liters, drinks more water!

Next, we are going to make changes in 3 week intervals, of course minor changes can be made anytime!

Things that are changable first tweak!

1) portions
2) ratios
3) frequency
4) content
5) carb depletion and carb-ups

1) The easiest change is portions, if you started with enough fod, and some DID NOT, you can simply cut your portions by 10-15%. This does not have to be at every meal, or every day, and you will find that Meal one should be left alone!

2) Ratios, usually means more fat, more protein, less carbs!

3) OK, this one hurts, makes you really hungry and is better left fot the last few weeks. If you are at 6 meals, you simply go to five. This can be every other day at first, or whatever!

4) Content. For a few, this simply means get rid of remaining sugars; milk, yogurt, breads, other starches!

5) Carb depletion and carb-ups. NOT FUN! Simply limit carb intake, women go under 30 grams, men under 50 for 2,3,4, or even 5 days. Then last meal of the day, when you simply can't take it anymore (the flatness, the empty feeling ,etc), you carb up!

There are conventional ways and unconventional ways. What I mean by the latter, I have use Balance Bars, pig outs, and a new one I heard the other day, "Dude, I'm done with oatmeal, Raspberry Fig Newtons is the way to go!" (he ate the whole bag)


DP

Typically tweaks happens when you feel that your metabolism is adpating to your program!
HOWEVER, the general rule is that if it is working, "Don't mess with it!"

Also, a different set of rules would apply to those that have cheated excessively during the first three weeks! What is excessive? It varies witht each player. 

Some have been 100% strict, and usually they will achieve the best results. Those are the people that need to as questions like:

Am I still really hungry at times?

Can I see and feel the results?

Do I smell? (I know this seems weird, but toxins and chemicals are stored in fat and are released as you cut, they can cause breath and or body odors!)

Those of you that have cheated excessively need to get a solid week at this point. ONE WEEK - NO CHEATS! Then evaluate your program!

THOSE on the middle, 1-2 cheats, or diminishing results, you guys need to consider adjustments, refinements, or full blown tweaks!

G'Day

DP


----------



## nikegurl (May 9, 2002)

ok...i'm in week 3.  time to start thinking about my tweak (if any)

my weight is stable.  started at 136.  it has stayed between 134 and 136.5 the whole time.

bodyfat probably at 17%.  definitely lower.  

feeling good.  usually hungry when it's time to eat!

progress may be slowing but to be honest - i'm not totally sure.  i know it will take longer for my lower body to be lean like my upper body.  i may have a tough time deciding if i even should tweak!

1st - i know the water intake has to increase.  i'm only at 3.5 - 4 liters most days.  not enough.  lame.

I've been eating 6 meals a day.  Sometimes 5 on the weekends.
I get about 25-35 grams protein each meal and about 15 grams fat.  The fat can vary from 10 grams up to about 17 but I aim for 15.  No carbs 'cept veggies (celery, brocolli, cucumber, green bell pepper).

I've been carbing up last meal of day 4 of depletion with 1 3/4 cups oatmeal (uncooked measure) 1 Tbs pb, about 5 oz. yam and a small/medium banana.

Numbers look like this.
Daily calories between 1630 and 1770 in these 3 weeks.
Carb up days between 2050 and 2200
Protein between 190 and 208 grams
Fat between 80 and 90 a day.

There have been a few times with 5 meals (but only 2 or 3 times on weekends)  Then calories were about 1400 with 170 protein and 65 g fat.

Cheats - no carb cheats.  Overdid it w/pb a few times but that's under control.  Really


So...things to change. 

Portions?  Don't think I should cut here but you tell me.
Ratios? - No carbs in there 'cept veggies to cut.  I think this stays.
Frequency - Should I go to 5 meals every other day or every day instead of 6?  Are my overall calories where they should be?
Content - Don't think there's anything that needs to go.
Carb depletion/carb ups - Should I go to 5 days of depletion instead of 4?

Help?  I'm hoping as time goes on I'll be able to know myself if/when and how to tweak.  But I'm just not there yet....


----------



## w8lifter (May 9, 2002)

Nope, at this point, I don't think you should use any of those tweaks 

Could you post your fat/protein sources and how many srvings of a day of each you get...for instance.... lean beef once a day, peanut butter twice a day, etc.

You could use 5 meals on weekends, but I wouldn't go every other day just yet. I think you'd do well w/ a tweak in sources.


----------



## nikegurl (May 9, 2002)

ok - here's what has been typical

protein sources

1 or 2 shakes a day
tuna often twice a day always at least once
lean 96% ground beef or turkey once a day
egg - 1 whole one to bump up protein in a meal
egg whites - 5
salad shrimp - only 1/4 cup to bump another meal protein up

fat
whipping cream - in shake so 1 or 2 times a day
mayo - in tuna so 1 or 2 times a day
beef and turkey i use have either 5 or 8 grams fat in serving
black olives - use them to bump fat in beef/turkey meal up by 5 grams
flax - once a day 1 Tbs 15 grams
pb - i always eat too much so i've been laying off lately.  had been using it 1 Tbs/day (in theory but usually ended up being more)

think i should go to 5 days of depleting.  wouldn't be hard....
calories look pretty much right?

i'm so high maintenence.  thanks again


----------



## nikegurl (May 9, 2002)

nearly forgot - the egg yolk is used usually once a day to bump fat up if needed in a meal.
also - last week i decided i was overdoing with the mayo.  used to hate it but not lately.  i had been adding it to egg whites sometimes.  cut that out.  but still have it 2x a day if i eat tuna twice.


----------



## w8lifter (May 9, 2002)

So really you've already been tweaking by cutting out your mayo & p/b. I think you should increase your flax....by two tbsp a day....so cut out the whipping cream in one of your shakes and replace w/ 1 tbsp flax and cut out the mayo in one of your tuna meals & replace w/ flax. 

You could do the carb up every 5 days if you want...but make sure you pay attention to everything...if you think you're gonna lose it (been there) you should probably carb up, lol.

DP may have a different opinion?


----------



## w8lifter (May 9, 2002)

Oh.....and up your water....6 litres minimum!


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> DP may have a different opinion?



NOPE! W8 your advice has been excellent (J'Bo's too), where the hell did you learn all this stuff? 

NG, stop, read your other posts, IT"S WORKING IT"S WORKING!  Stop being a Freakazoid and RELAX! (I bet you make  Nike-Guy's life interesting )

DPW8 will take care of you!  Just a few more weeks, you can do it! 


DP


----------



## nikegurl (May 10, 2002)

ok - breathe in.  breathe out.  hell yeah it's working.  patience....i need patience.  don't want to lose muscle in the process and if i listen to you both (i will!) i know it'll be fine.  i actually think i've gained muscle because i've lost no weight on the scale but i'm much leaner.  can't complain 'bout that!

so are the black olives ok for fat sometimes?  (like if the meat has 8 grams of fat i'll eat 8 olives for 5 more grams fat to bring the total to 13 in the meal.  i thought if olive oil was ok maybe olives ok to?)

more water.
more flax.
less mayo.
less pb (maybe only on my carb ups)
chill the fuq out (reminder to self!)


----------



## nikegurl (May 10, 2002)

sheeit.  forgot one more question.  on my fat sources.
6 meals a day.  mayo is gut to 1 time.  flax will be twice.  whipping cream once in shake.  that leaves 2 more meals.

for those fat sources....my meat never has anywhere near 15 grams fat.  what are other good fat sources to use?

i think egg yolks are good - right?
the black olives i mentioned before are ok?
what else?  should i keep the pb but in 1 meal a day and truly quit screwin' around and make it 1 TBS.

also - is the 15 g per meal still a good number to shoot for?


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 10, 2002)

Oil based dressing, like Newmans, sometimes nuts and nut butters (limit)  other oils, especially olive, random 1/4 avo,
butter, etc!


DP


----------



## nikegurl (May 10, 2002)

no bad carbs in newman's italian?  cool.
would 1 Tbs a day of pb be pushing it or a serving of nuts a day be ok or too frequent?  peanuts a good choice? 

how 'bout the black olives - ok to use them?
still shoot for about 15 grams fat per meal?


----------

